# SNOWS IN SOUTH DAKOTA!!!!



## Goosekiller10 (Oct 2, 2005)

I live just 40 miles south of aberdeen and there are snows and blues in south dakota and plenty of canadas going out tomorrow i think to decoy... wish me luck


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

GooseKiller,
How did ya do? Hope ya got into em


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

I went out last saturday and sunday and I have seek soo many blue than white snow geese in NORTH of ND !!!! still around here too many!!!


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Seen my first flock of snows tonight fly over town while i was getting ready for hunting tomarrow, looks like ill have to throw some snow decoys in.


----------



## Scatterwood (Mar 15, 2004)

Not to brag or anything but I think we shot our first snows south of Aberdeen almost a month ago. We also got 5 last thursday near Sand Lake.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

You shot some opening weekend


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

there are many snow geese in North Dakota and still around here ( I took a picture where u see all black and white sky) many blue than white snow geese


----------



## Zekeland (Oct 6, 2005)

There are very few whites in the flocks this year. Juvy or mature. We have been using at least 3:1 blues to whites, sometimes 4:1.
In certain areas the snows are making it tough to field hunt the ducks. Every 3rd field has white and blue action to suck them in.


----------



## Top Flight Waterfowling (Oct 21, 2004)

Just got back from south dakota around watertown, seen 1 flock of snows the 27th of october, and that following monday i watched over 40 flocks com in from the north, lots of specks to and saw several swans, mallards are showing up in large numbers to, it was a great hunt, snows decoyed very well, there rafting up on the big lakes when i left today.
Adam


----------



## Hardcore Waterfowl (Oct 19, 2005)

Has anybody been hunting the snow geese in sodak yet, i know i heard a report of there being some by Lake Thompson


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I talked to a guy in SE Missouri and they're seeing their first flocks this week so the migration is somewhat starting. Lots going over in SE Sask.


----------



## NEHONKERZ (Jan 17, 2005)

Just a few starting to trickle down in Nebraska.


----------



## sleeplessnights3 (Mar 2, 2005)

Have seen a few small flocks here in NW Iowa. Mainly alot of specs. and a few migrating bunches of mallards. Any other reports for us IA boys??


----------



## salacia (Jun 26, 2005)

A bunch skipped ya. Already showing in Texas. Flew in a bunch last night, yesterday and today.


----------



## honker (Feb 13, 2005)

got 30 of them yesterday 12 honkers and 28 ducks fun day long one too rain and snowin


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Just got back from SD today. Hunted near Sand Lake. More and more snows every day. Huntable numbers for sure. Most were in worked corn and it's really wet especially after last night's rain. Good luck!


----------



## bowhuntr4ever (Oct 12, 2005)

went out tonight and saw many ducks and geese and also saw 8-10 tornado's of snows piling into corn, also there is a whole ton of snows in the water


----------



## NEHONKERZ (Jan 17, 2005)

More showing daily in South Central Nebraska. Tues/Wed should be a good day to call in sick :wink: !


----------



## sleeplessnights3 (Mar 2, 2005)

Have seen a few small groups, 30-100, over the last three days. Anybody else seeing what I have been see'in?? Shooting anything??

Picked a good week for vacation!!


----------

